# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  الاسم سيرفر فك شفرة اسم بلا مضمون

## unlock_gsm

*السلام عليكم
كما عنوان حال سيرفرات في مغرب كلام بلا بلا بلا بلا بلا بلا 100/100
عند اشتراك تصدم لاتوجد معاملة  لادعم فني لا شيء اخر صاحب سيرفر في برامج شات تقول له سلام يرد عليك بعد 2 ساعات او لايرد نهائيا
اخر مرة اشترك في سيرفر مغربي هده وتوبا*

----------


## Agadir__Gsm

> *السلام عليكم
> كما عنوان حال سيرفرات في مغرب كلام بلا بلا بلا بلا بلا بلا 100/100
> عند اشتراك تصدم لاتوجد معاملة  لادعم فني لا شيء اخر صاحب سيرفر في برامج شات تقول له سلام يرد عليك بعد 2 ساعات او لايرد نهائيا
> اخر مرة اشترك في سيرفر مغربي هده وتوبا*

 مرحبا بك اخي 
او لا ممكن ان تعطيني  المعلومات المسجل بها في السرفر *و* *مبلغ الاشتراك* .وما مشكلتك بالضبط. نحن في الانتضار* للرد في الحين*

----------


## Agadir__Gsm

*مازلنا في انتضار صاحب المشاركة الدي اهان كل المغاربة كما قال* *:[اخر مرة اشترك في سيرفر مغربي هده وتوبا] .* *
لكن لاباس ان اقدم بعض التوضيحات :
بحثت عن مواضيع اخرى لنفس العضو فوجدت واحد منها يسال فيها عن عمل وقلت هنا لابد ان اجد بعض معلوما ت للاتصال .
الموضوع هنا *  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * اخدت السكايب الخا ص به يوجد في المشاركة رقم 6.
وجدته فعلا عضو مسجل في السرفر عندي وب 00000 (0 :Credit)  اشتراك.كل ما في الامر انه يسال كل يوم عن الاثمنة  وانا اجيب عليه بان كل الاثمنة واضحة في السرفر .ربما اقوم لك ببعض التغييرات ادا كان عندك عمل كل يوم.[انتهى النقاش بيننا] 
اليوم اتصل بي مسؤولي المنتدى لابلاغي عن الاستفسار عن هذا الموضوع الجديد 
وهدا من واجبهم لحماية الاعضاء. لكن وكما ترون لحد الان لا جديد من طرف الاخ صاحب المبادرة. كي يفيدنا اكثر.
اتصلت به على السكايب وارسلت له رابط الموضوع لكنه رد علي كانه ليس صاحب الموضوع وهذه صورة المحادثة على السكايب.*

----------


## mohamed73

> *السلام عليكم
> كما عنوان حال سيرفرات في مغرب كلام بلا بلا بلا بلا بلا بلا 100/100
> عند اشتراك تصدم لاتوجد معاملة  لادعم فني لا شيء اخر صاحب سيرفر في برامج شات تقول له سلام يرد عليك بعد 2 ساعات او لايرد نهائيا
> اخر مرة اشترك في سيرفر مغربي هده وتوبا*

 ???????????????????
    تقريبا 24 ساعة باش كتبتي الموضوع  اورد عليك السيد انت مزال ما رديتش عليه 
اومال المغاربة  حتى انت واحد من هم وخى نكرو فالسكايب داير من ليبيا   ا انت غير مسجل عند السيد فالسرفر  باقي ماشرتي والوا اومنوض العجاج

----------


## brahim_gsm

*ياخواني انا صاب سكايب انا ليس انا من وضعت موضوع و الله شاهد مالكم انا لم افهم شيء اصلا انا لم اتعامل ابدا مع صاحب سيرفر نهائيا سئلت يوما على تمن فك شفرة هواتف شيء اخر و الله لم ارى عليه شيء   *

----------


## Agadir__Gsm

> *ياخواني انا صاب سكايب انا ليس انا من وضعت موضوع و الله شاهد مالكم انا لم افهم شيء اصلا انا لم اتعامل ابدا مع صاحب سيرفر نهائيا سئلت يوما على تمن فك شفرة هواتف شيء اخر و الله لم ارى عليه شيء   *

 *و اخيرا وبعد وقت طويل جاء الرد .*  *لو ممكن تفسير لهدا الرد ومن وضع السكايب الخاص بك في هدا الموضوع :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## brahim_gsm

*هههههههه ابحت عن عمل جديدة هده والله العضيم اترك محلي لااعمل فيه 9 سنوات + انا معروف و ابدا من 0  و الله ضحكتني  حتى اني معصب
دبرو على خوكم بخدمة  راه شوماري
هههههههههههه*

----------


## brahim_gsm

*والله  اخوتي لامزال نضحك كيما ضحكتني الله يجعل ديما ضحكو ...*

----------


## mohamed73

> *هههههههه ابحت عن عمل جديدة هده والله العضيم اترك محلي لااعمل فيه 9 سنوات + انا معروف و ابدا من 0  و الله ضحكتني  حتى اني معصب
> دبرو على خوكم بخدمة  راه شوماري
> هههههههههههه*

  ممكن  تفسيرعن هده المشاركة اخي    

> اخي لقد اضفتك و هدا سكايب الخاص بي 
> lumia81

----------


## mohamed73

> *والله  اخوتي لامزال نضحك كيما ضحكتني الله يجعل ديما ضحكو ...*

 علا من تتضحك اخويا  انت قلت مول هاد السكايب  
lumia81 
اوunlock_gsm 
قال السكايب ديالوا 
فسرونا  السكايب ديال من فيكم 
انت كتضحك اولاخر بالمعيور
مافهمنا والوا

----------


## Agadir__Gsm

اخي محمد ، في وجهة نضري على الاخ الاعتدار لكل المغاربة لانه اهان الجميع . 48 ساعة ولا يوجد اي تفسير . ملاحضة اخرى كما  في الصورة : الاخ Lumia81 يقول في السكايب انه من ليبيا . الاصدقاء : 3  ( ثلاتة اصدقاء!!!).

----------


## mohamed73

> اخي محمد ، في وجهة نضري على الاخ الاعتدار لكل المغاربة لانه اهان الجميع . 48 ساعة ولا يوجد اي تفسير . ملاحضة اخرى كما  في الصورة : الاخ Lumia81 يقول في السكايب انه من ليبيا . الاصدقاء : 3  ( ثلاتة اصدقاء!!!).

 تم ايقاف العضويتان اخي محمد 
اخي محمد الاخ ليس من ليبيا فلغةرده علي في السكايب  مغربي وليس ليبي  

>

----------

